# National Signing day thread !!!!!!!



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

Today is a big day.   I am somewhat optimistic for us but I feel like we are going to miss on some big guys today.   Just some bad mojo going right now.   We missed on one last night to TCU which was not good    

Saw this on 247 sports this morning.   Reports say Cordarrelle Patterson has told ESPN he will sign with Tennessee.   Big pick up for Tennessee if true.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

A little bit of chatter on some bama boards has Landon Collins flipping thanks to his mom.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

David Mills said:


> A little bit of chatter on some bama boards has Landon Collins flipping thanks to his mom.



I don't think anyone will know who that kid will sign with until the fax comes across the table.   He is just one player.  He will make more of a difference to LSU than Bama..  

IT will be interesting to see who flips, if anyone, today.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2012)

David Mills said:


> A little bit of chatter on some bama boards has Landon Collins flipping thanks to his mom.



Would be no suprise.. She appears to be straight up toilet bowl material


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Would be no suprise.. She appears to be straight up toilet bowl material



Did you feel the same last year about the parents of your recruits?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Did you feel the same last year about the parents of your recruits?



Of course not...


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Of course not...



Cool.  Cause she almost seems a carbon copy of what happened with Calloway and Cyrus last year.  Though a little more vocal


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Cool.  Cause she almost seems a carbon copy of what happened with Calloway and Cyrus last year.  Though a little more vocal



A LITTLE more vocal???????  You think??????


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

Auburn LOI's update



LB Javy Mitchell

OL Patrick Miller

QB Zeke Pike

FB Jay Prosch

CB Joshua Holsey

TE Ricky Parks

CB Jonathan Jones

DE Gimel President

OL Robert Leff


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Saw this on 247 sports this morning.   Reports say Cordarrelle Patterson has told ESPN he will sign with Tennessee.   Big pick up for Tennessee if true.



Looks like the Vols stayed on him for 2 solid years and the hard work paid off.

ESPN-Patterson chooses Tennessee http://espn.go.com/college-sports/r...darrelle-patterson-signs-tennessee-volunteers


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Looks like the Vols stayed on him for 2 solid years and the hard work paid off.
> 
> ESPN-Patterson chooses Tennessee http://espn.go.com/college-sports/r...darrelle-patterson-signs-tennessee-volunteers



Yeah, looks like it is official. He is listed on Tennessee's committed not yet signed now.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

Big pick up for Dooley.  Congrats Vols


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Would be no suprise.. She appears to be straight up toilet bowl material



More classy remarks from the Bama faithful.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

The 5 early enrollees at LSU have signed. Vadal Alexander, Reid Ferguson, Ronnie Feist, Lamar Louis and Jeremy Hill are officially Tigers. 

Those first two guys are from Buford.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

Bama so far looks like the REAL dream team.

Alphonse Taylor / 6’5” 330 lbs DT – 3 Star (Rivals), 4 Star (ESPN, Scout)
Ryan Anderson / 6’3” 250 lbs OLB – 4 star (Rivals, ESPN, Scout) 
TJ Yeldon / 6’2” 210 lbs RB – 5 star (Rivals), 4 Star (ESPN, Scout)
Amari  Cooper / 6’1” 183 lbs WR – 4 star (Rivals, ESPN, Scout)
Dillon Lee / 6’4” 230 lbs OLB – 4 star (Rivals, ESPN, Scout)
Chris Black / 5’11” 170 lbs WR - 4 star (Rivals, ESPN, Scout)
Deion Blue / 6’ 170 lbs CB – 3 star (Rivals, Scout)
Travell Dixon / 6’2” 200 lbs CB - 4 star (Rivals, ESPN, Scout) / JC All American
Korren Kirven / 6’4” 275 lbs DT - 4 star (Rivals, ESPN, Scout)
Geno Smith / 5’11” 175 lbs CB - 4 star (Rivals, ESPN, Scout)
Alec Morris / 6’4” 235 lbs QB - 3 star (Rivals, ESPN, Scout)


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> More classy remarks from the Bama faithful.



when did you start worrying about class


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

Davis and Nero are in at Auburn   


LB Javy Mitchell

OL Patrick Miller

QB Zeke Pike

FB Jay Prosch

CB Joshua Holsey

TE Ricky Parks

CB Jonathan Jones

DE Gimel President

OL Robert Leff

CB TJ Davis

DL Tyler Nero


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

Big pick-up for us:
Dalvin Tomlinson / 6’2” 270 lbs DT – 4 star (Rivals, Scout), 3 star (ESPN)


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> when did you start worrying about class



I don't think you've ever seen me rip a player or his parents.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I don't think you've ever seen me rip a player or his parents.



And I should care if you did???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2012)

Justin Taylor headed to Kentucky. Not surprising as he would probably have been a redshirt or possible grayshirt at Bama.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 1, 2012)

JHC to Ga.

Thank goodness it wasn't uF or FSu.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

Auburn picks up a surprise

In a signing day surprise, quarterback Jonathan Wallace of Central High School in Phenix City has signed with Auburn. He had been committed to Central Florida. 

Not sure if he will play QB or defense.  Word is he is a dual threat QB but is a very good athlete.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

Eddie Williams / 6’4” 215 lbs ATH – 5 star (Rivals, ESPN), 4 star (Scout) -  Safety or WR ???


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Justin Taylor headed to Kentucky. Not surprising as he would probably have been a redshirt or possible grayshirt at Bama.




You left one out. 
Or medical hardship?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 1, 2012)

Northrup drops Miami and signs with FSU.....


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 1, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Northrup drops Miami and signs with FSU.....



Very good pickup.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> You left one out.
> Or medical hardship?



no, no, no..... medical hardships are for players already on the team. Not signee's. Doofus....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> no, no, no..... medical hardships are for players already on the team. Not signee's. Doofus....



See, they don't understand the process.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 1, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Very good pickup.



I'd like to see him pack on about another 15lbs, but I think he's a good one.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> no, no, no..... medical hardships are for players already on the team. Not signee's. Doofus....




Thats right.   My bad.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 1, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'd like to see him pack on about another 15lbs, but I think he's a good one.



I'm glad we are stacking up on offensive players cause that FSu D is gonna be nasty for the next couple of years.

Your O may not score a point but you'll still be in every game.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

2 more from Georgia:
Kenyan Drake / 6’1” 187 lbs RB – 4 star (Rivals, ESPN, Scout)
Dakota Ball / 6’2” 292 lbs DT – 3 star (Rivals, ESPN, Scout)


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

Adams, Williams, Hutcherson and Wallace letters are in



LB Javy Mitchell

OL Patrick Miller

QB Zeke Pike

FB Jay Prosch

CB Joshua Holsey

TE Ricky Parks

CB Jonathan Jones

DE Gimel President

OL Robert Leff

CB TJ Davis

DL Tyler Nero

QB Jonathan Wallace

TE Darrion Hutcherson

WR Ja'Quay Williams

OL Will Adams


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 1, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm glad we are stacking up on offensive players cause that FSu D is gonna be nasty for the next couple of years.
> 
> Your O may not score a point but you'll still be in every game.



If we can shore up the MASH unit we called our OLine last year, the offense will be explosive.  I liked what I saw in the bowl game considering we started 4 freshmen on the line, one of them being 17 years old.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 1, 2012)

Jaquay & Will Adams on Board WDE


Sorry to slow for you Lanier


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

Rumors now that Darius Philon will flip to Auburn from Bama

Any of you Gumps hearing this?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Rumors now that Darius Philon will flip to Auburn from Bama
> 
> Any of you Gumps hearing this?



Our boards are getting hammered by trolls right now with threads started about all sorts of rumors. Can't confirm anything.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 1, 2012)

Tracy Howard to the U


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Our boards are getting hammered by trolls right now with threads started about all sorts of rumors. Can't confirm anything.



I hope he stays and has to take the grey shirt and eventual medical hardship.    Not interested in him coming back to Auburn...   Screw him


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Tracy Howard to the U



Big pick up.    Congrats


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

*Another bama stud*

From Louisiana:
Denzell Devall / 6’2” 235 lbs DE – 4 star (Rivals, ESPN, Scout)


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2012)

Eddie Goldman to FSU.
Man, i really wanted him in Bama.....


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Eddie Goldman to FSU.
> Man, i really wanted him in Bama.....



FSU is rolling.  Again


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Eddie Goldman to FSU.
> Man, i really wanted him in Bama.....



He would have been the "icing on the cake" but he's liable to get more playing time as a freshman at FSU


Another Bama signee:
Reggie Ragland / 6’4” 245 lbs ILB - 4 star (Rivals, ESPN), 5 star  (Scout)


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Another Bama signee:
> Reggie Ragland / 6’4” 245 lbs ILB - 4 star (Rivals, ESPN), 5 star  (Scout)



Got a good feeling about this kids future at Bama


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

Caleb Guilledge / 6’5” 275 lbs OL - 3 star (Rivals, ESPN, Scout)


Another from Ga:
Brandon Greene / 6’6” 297 lbs OT - 4 star (Rivals, ESPN, Scout) What’s his wing span?


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Our boards are getting hammered by trolls right now with threads started about all sorts of rumors. Can't confirm anything.



Go to rolltide.com.


----------



## Cleburne (Feb 1, 2012)

FSU is racking up the players so far.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

Kurt Freitag / 6’3” 245 lbs TE - 3 star (Rivals, Scout), 4 star (ESPN)

Tyler Hayes / 6’3” 215 lbs OLB - 4 star (Rivals, ESPN, Scout)


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 1, 2012)

David Mills said:


> He would have been the "icing on the cake" but he's liable to get more playing time as a freshman at FSU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Go to rolltide.com.


Try al.com


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 1, 2012)

Cleburne said:


> FSU is racking up the players so far.



Dadgum right, we are!!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> David Mills said:
> 
> 
> > He would have been the "icing on the cake" but he's liable to get more playing time as a freshman at FSU.
> ...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2012)

Cleburne said:


> FSU is racking up the players so far.




They usually do, but look at the end result.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 1, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Rebel Yell said:
> 
> 
> > David Mills said:
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think you'll be suprised.



We heard the same thing from you over-rated injuns last year


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> We heard the same thing from you over-rated injuns last year



If it wasn't for an injured quarterback and a MASH unit for an OLine, we'd been a one loss team last year.

Jimbo is recruiting an SEC roster to play against ACC competition.

Our Dline stacked up nicely beside any other Dline in the nation.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> If it wasn't for an injured quarterback and a MASH unit for an OLine, we'd been a one loss team last year.
> 
> Jimbo is recruiting an SEC roster to play against ACC competition.
> 
> Our Dline stacked up nicely beside any other Dline in the nation.





It is very impressive......


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Bammers,

Has Landon Collins faxed in his LOI yet? 

Just wondering....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> It is very impressive......



Thanks for noticing.....


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

Kwon Alexander to LSU.   Great pick up Les !!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

Trae Elston to Ole Miss?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Bammers,
> 
> Has Landon Collins faxed in his LOI yet?
> 
> Just wondering....



Cautiously optimistic, Les. We know dingbat has been working on him ever since he verbally committed.
Congrats on kwon Alexander. He's gonna be a stud.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Cautiously optimistic, Les. We know dingbat has been working on him ever since he verbally committed.
> Congrats on kwon Alexander. He's gonna be a stud.



I heard that Collins will be faxing in his LOI at 1 PM, don't know if that is Eastern or Central.

Adam Griffith, kicker from Calhoun Ga signed with bama.  This is almost as good as some 5 star recruits, kid can really boot em and we really need him.  I just hope can can do as well without a tee.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 1, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I heard that Collins will be faxing in his LOI at 1 PM, don't know if that is Eastern or Central.
> 
> Adam Griffith, kicker from Calhoun Ga signed with bama.  This is almost as good as some 5 star recruits, kid can really boot em and we really need him.  I just hope can can do as well without a tee.



I think the fact that they don't rank kickers and punters is ridiculous.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think the fact that they don't rank kickers and punters is ridiculous.



He was rated 3 stars but he's considered to be the #1 kicker in the country.  Seems to me that there would be a separate ranking system for kickers; if there were, this kid would be a 5 star


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

Another good one for Bama:
Cyrus Jones / 5’11” 195 lbs ATH - 4 star (Rivals, ESPN) 5 star (Scout)


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 1, 2012)

David Mills said:


> He was rated 3 stars but he's considered to be the #1 kicker in the country.  Seems to me that there would be a separate ranking system for kickers; if there were, this kid would be a 5 star



A kicker or punter can be just as important as anyone else.  Of course, no one has to tell you that.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> A kicker or punter can be just as important as anyone else.  Of course, no one has to tell you that.



Yeah, we learned the hard way.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 1, 2012)

Washington looks to be putting a nice little recruiting class together.  A huge boost up the rankings would occur if Cyler Miles makes his commitment official.  He was a verbal, but has rumored to have waiverd the last day or two.  Still no commitment from him yet.  They have moved their way right up the rankings to top 20 in most polls....  Update.. Looks like Miles will announce at 1PM west coast time and has LOI's for both UW and USC in hand.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2012)

Landon has signed with the Tide


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

Avery Young to Auburn.  Some good news for a change.   Now if we could land Darby and Diggs, it would help us a good bit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2012)

I think it's been a good day at the grocery store. Everybody got some good prospects.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

Auburn also picked up Ricardo Lewis.   AGAIN !!!!!!   Back from his short stay at FSU.      Two good pick ups in the last hour


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought this thread needed a picture...

Since the Bama fax cam is not going today.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 1, 2012)

Lanier, that has to be your best post ever. Best thing I have ever seen wearing Auburn attire. How much did you guys have to pay her?


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

fairhope said:


> How much did you guys have to pay her?




Ever how much it was, it was not enough..


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Ever how much it was, it was not enough..



You are right about that....


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I thought this thread needed a picture...
> 
> Since the Bama fax cam is not going today.



I bet she had special skills...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I thought this thread needed a picture...
> 
> Since the Bama fax cam is not going today.



2012 Bama fax girl...


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 1, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 2012 Bama fax girl...



Here is the front , not sure about you but she needs to stay turned around...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> Here is the front , not sure about you but she needs to stay turned around...



Turn off the lights and all is fine


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> Here is the front , not sure about you but she needs to stay turned around...



Bwhahahahaha.   her back side is certainly her ONLY side..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I thought this thread needed a picture...
> 
> Since the Bama fax cam is not going today.


What's wrong with her mouth?


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 1, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> Here is the front , not sure about you but she needs to stay turned around...





LanierSpots said:


> Bwhahahahaha.   her back side is certainly her ONLY side..



ouch.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 1, 2012)

David Mills said:


> What's wrong with her mouth?



Not going there G rated or at least PG rated forum


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 1, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> Not going there G rated or at least PG rated forum


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 1, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Turn off the lights and all is fine



Nice gums errrr gams..



allright I am done


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 1, 2012)

This is how you do the hat trick.








And for the record our class breakdown was as follows....

Florida - 26 (Dade/Broward/PBC - 15)
Georgia - 3
Louisiana - 1
Texas - 1
Alabama - 1
Pennsylvania - 1 

Build a wall around Dade/Broward and PBC and the titles will come.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I thought this thread needed a picture...
> 
> Since the Bama fax cam is not going today.



God Bless ya Spots!


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

An example why the recruiting rankings don't mean a lot passed the top two teams.    Rivals has UGA at 19.   247 has them at 6.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 1, 2012)

UW locked up Miles.  That makes 2 or the top 10 dual threat QB's going to UW.  If they could have got Jordan Payton that would have been HUGE...  Two great QB's and two of the biggest RB's in the country.  Throw in a couple great D guys and it looks like UW should be in the thick of things next several years!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> An example why the recruiting rankings don't mean a lot passed the top two teams.    Rivals has UGA at 19.   247 has them at 6.



The big thing is NEED,,,,, did you get what you needed??????


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> Here is the front , not sure about you but she needs to stay turned around...



Well, that ruined it for me.


----------



## boothy (Feb 1, 2012)

I read that Auburn is giving 4 year scholarships instead of year to year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

any reason avery young's loi hasn't come in yet?  just saw something on the ajc about it.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 1, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> any reason avery young's loi hasn't come in yet?  just saw something on the ajc about it.



Came thru at 2:12 PM today ET according to auburn tigers.com


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> Came thru at 2:12 PM today ET according to auburn tigers.com



10-4.  saw this from ajc (twitter)-  

For what it's worth, apparently #Auburn is still awaiting the paperwork of OT Avery Young. @ajcuga 11 minutes


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 1, 2012)

All Auburn sites are showing his LOI is in.   Not sure why AJC shows otherwise.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> An example why the recruiting rankings don't mean a lot passed the top two teams.    Rivals has UGA at 19.   247 has them at 6.



some do it on a points system (total points) and some are based just on who you got, based on average stars.  

currently this is what we have, excluding our 2 kickers-
1 five star (2 if we get jhc)
6 four stars
9 three stars 

bama has the most total points, but not the highest average star rating.  the team with the highest average star ranking would be southern cal, who's average player is ranked 4.07, compared to bama, who's average player is ranked 3.77.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> some do it on a points system (total points) and some are based just on who you got, based on average stars.
> 
> currently this is what we have, excluding our 2 kickers-
> 1 five star (2 if we get jhc)
> ...


 I think i've learned more about recruiting this year than ever before. An early commit can lose rating stars simply because there is no reason for the rating agencies to continue to build him up to prospective schools. 
Like i said earlier, it was a good day at the meat market for all the schools.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm excited about our class . Really excited about Darby , seems like a good character kid as well as having that all world speed . Edwards ,Casher and Goldman are adding depth to a D Line that's getting closer and closer to the 90s level of talent .


----------



## Marks500 (Feb 1, 2012)

...............


----------



## General Lee (Feb 1, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> This is how you do the hat trick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And put some razorwire around the top and maybe ya'll can keep those thugs in............


----------



## General Lee (Feb 1, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Washington looks to be putting a nice little recruiting class together.  A huge boost up the rankings would occur if Cyler Miles makes his commitment official.  He was a verbal, but has rumored to have waiverd the last day or two.  Still no commitment from him yet.  They have moved their way right up the rankings to top 20 in most polls....  Update.. Looks like Miles will announce at 1PM west coast time and has LOI's for both UW and USC in hand.


Good pickups for the Redskins...........


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 2, 2012)

General Lee said:


> And put some razorwire around the top and maybe ya'll can keep those thugs in............



Your staring corner just arrested for beating up his girlfriend say waaa???

Do you realize how pathetic you are?

Just wondering....


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 3, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Your staring corner just arrested for beating up his girlfriend say waaa???
> 
> Do you realize how pathetic you are?
> 
> Just wondering....




I think it was for stealing from his teammates.  


I mean, at least rob a trailer.  Don't steal from your boys


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I think it was for stealing from his teammates.
> 
> 
> I mean, at least rob a trailer.  Don't steal from your boys



I was referring to the OTHER DB that got arrested for domestic violence not Nick Marshall.....but since you mentioned it....


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I think it was for stealing from his teammates.
> 
> 
> I mean, at least rob a trailer.  Don't steal from your boys



Dieon Bonner stole from those who were to be his teammates...on a recruiting visit.  Bunch of idiot kids out there giving a bad name to the overwhelming majority of good ones.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> I was referring to the OTHER DB that got arrested for domestic violence not Nick Marshall.....but since you mentioned it....



Sanders Commings and we are still waiting on the outcome.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Dieon Bonner stole from those who were to be his teammates...on a recruiting visit.  Bunch of idiot kids out there giving a bad name to the overwhelming majority of good ones.



All it takes is one and then, unfortunately, the entire team, coaches, and fans are painted with the same brush (I.E., Harvey Updyke).


----------

